# Smokers Weekend Images



## slimjimuk (Jul 24, 2016)

Few snaps from an amazing weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















3.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















4.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















5.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















6.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















7.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















29.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















30.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















31.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















32.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















33.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















34.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















35.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















25.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















37.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















38.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















39.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















40.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















41.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















42.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















43.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















44.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















45.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















46.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















47.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016


















48.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jul 24, 2016






Honestly, I didn't know what to expect and it can be tricky to get into a new group of people you have never met before.

But everyone was so open and welcoming!

Lots of little tips and tricks picked up and it has renewed my quest for smoked perfection.

The food itself was indescribable. Just so so good.
What I WOULD like is that everyone who contributed put up a link too or details of the food/recipes so we can all try to re-produce what we enjoyed so much, at home.

Looking forward to seeing more snaps!


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 24, 2016)

Great pics Jim! 

Was a cracking weekend, great to see everyone there and having fun. 

Thanks to everyone who organised it and to everyone who came along.


----------



## wade (Jul 24, 2016)

It was great to see you both there Jim. Tell Tamsin that she is a wizard with the coleslaw and potato salad 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We were all so busy though that we never did get round to trying to sort out your questions with the WSM.

It was great to see members there from previous meets and also the new members. Also a special hello to Dave - who isn't actually a member of SMF (yet) but who saw the meet advertised and brought his Rec Tec pellet smoker along on the off chance - and who smoked some great Pork and Lamb with us. We also had a lot more enquiries this year  from the others in the campsite about how we were smoking and I think we may have encouraged more Forum membership as a result of the meet.

A special thanks one again to Steve (Smokin Monkey) and Jill for providing the chiller trailer, gazebos, tables and cutlery and also for the great breakfast cobs with their home cured bacon.

It would not be fair to try to single out any of the smoked foods cooked on Saturday as it was all to a very high standard and all very different. I think the official judges (the other campsite residents) summed it up nicely - It was some of the best BBQ that they had ever tasted.

A belated thanks to Todd at Amazen too who supplied a number of the raffle prizes. 

A couple more photos to add to Jim's...

Getting the banners ready - By the way we have still not managed to get a high definition version of the SMF logo that we can put on our banners !













Banner.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2016






Letting the campsite know what we were about













BBQ at home.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2016






Watching the brisket. Paul put it on at about 7am but after that it had to be closely watched 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Paul assured us all that the beer was necessary to replace the energy lost from such an early start













Before it all started.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2016






Steve Johnson multi tasking with his two BBQ smokers. He was making the spicy hot wings for our lunch on Saturday - wow were they good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Clay BBQ.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2016






"I can't understand it. It has been smoking for almost 12 hours and it is still tough !"













Will it smoke.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2016






Thanks once again for everyone who helped make our 3rd annual reunion such a great success.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jul 24, 2016)

Yup... superb weekend. Wonderful to meet and chat to everyone.

Feel very lucky to be a part of it. My 'foodie' friends on Facebook have been VERY jealous of the pics I was posting over the weekend.

One of them is even asking about coming next year in his camper with his family!!!

Just annoyed I didn't bring my Nikon, those iPhone pics (I took) are appalling!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello.  As you can see; cooking a brisket is VERY tricky!  Took about 6 of us to watch it.  Wade didn't show you the before picture.  We NARROWLY avoided a DISASTER!  The brisket had to be turned and basted!  We were all exhausted after that and had to sit down and have a cold beer!  It WAS a very HOT day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GREAT photos guys.  Hope to see more.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2016)

Once again, thank you all for attending the 3rd Uk Smokers Weekend.

With new and old members joining together to share there Love for Q.

The standard of food this year got even better! 

It was great to get half a dozen fellow campers really interested in Low & Slow cooking.

Did not get any pictures of the weekend myself, but the pictures already posted up show what a great time we had with some amazing food!

PS, it's pretty quite tonight on the campsite without you lot around!


----------



## slimjimuk (Jul 25, 2016)

Totally agree @Wade... no, the weekend wouldn't have worked without the smokers/BBQ's everyone brought.
... BUT ... without the chiller trailer @Smokin Monkey kindly provided, the weekend would have been borderline impossible. Thanks Steve!

Also thanks to @Wade, @KC5TPY .... great to chat to *Chef* Paul & his old man. Plus everyone I haven't mentioned!

Have to thank the guys in the VW Passat estate too! They just randomly gave me two nice metal VW emblems, no reason, just because.

Such a superb atmosphere and everyone got on so well. Newbies, such as ourselves, were made so welcome.

Hope you all get a chance to read and respond to the Q&A thread I have started.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/249812/smokers-weekend-aftermath-q-a-2016


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like I missed out bigtime ! Hope you all had a great time. Will try extra hard to make it next year.


----------



## wade (Jul 28, 2016)

Steve made a valiant attempt at following in the footsteps of your infamous chilli - but it was never going to be quite the same


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 29, 2016)

Fantastic weekend guys, thanks to everybody for the great company & advise it's great to learn new stuff from you all l just need to retain it now


----------

